# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB > آموزش: ویدئوهای آموزشی ویژوال بیسیک

## Dr.Bronx

سلام دوستان عزیز .
همونطور که قبلا قول داده بودم اولین ویدئو از سری ویدئوهای آموزش visual basic آماده شد .
لیست این ویدئو ها رو در زیر می تونید مشاهده کنید .
در ابتدا خدمتتون عرض کنم که این ویدئو که در ابتدا مشاهده می کنید اولین کار هست و قطعا کم و کاستی هایی هم داره که سعی می کنم به مرور زمان برطرف بشه و همچنین پیشنهادات و یا انتقادات شما می تونه در این زمینه بسیار مفید باشه .

اولین سری این مجموعه همونطور که قبلا به علاقه مندان codejock قول داده بودم مربوط میشه . در اینجا این نکته رو بگم که این ویدئو نسخه Basic این ابزار هست و قوب قاعدتا برای کسانی هست که تازه میخوان کار با این ابزار رو شروع کنند .

لیست ویدئو های آماده و آینده :

*MRS Video Tutorials*
*Codejock Software Training*

Codejock Software : BasicCodejock Software : AdvancedCodejock Software : CommandBar DesignerCodejock Software : Tools
*Reporting*
Crystal Report : BasicCrystal Report : Advanced
*Database Programing*
Sql Server : introducingSql Server : Basic CommandsSql Server : Connecting to vb6


خوب این لیست ویدئو هایی هست که قرار هست در آینده کار بشه . البته منظور از آینده خیلی زود هست . مخصوصا سری اول (Codejock).

مجددا این نکته رو بگم این ویدئو اولین آموزش ساخته شده توسط من هست ، اولا امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه و بتونین از اون استفاده کنین ، دوما هر مشکلی داشتید در زمینه این ویدئو حتما مطرح کنید .

دقت داشته باشید اگر در مورد هر ویدئو سوالی داشتید به هیچ عنوان اینجا مطرح نکنید و در تاپیک مخصوص خودش مطرح بفرمایید چون این تاپیک صرفا محظ معرفی ویدئو ها هست .

ویدئو بعدی که در حال آماده شدن هست  Codejock Software : Advanced که به موارد مهم تر و پیچیده تره ابزار codejock میپردازه .

این هم Channel مخصوص ویدئو ها  .


*http://vimeo.com/channels/136191#15263455*


جهت ارسال نظرات از پیام خصوصی استفاده کنید .
پست های به نتیجه رسیده جهت نظم تاپیک توسط مدیریت محترم حذف شدند.

موفق و موید باشید ./

----------


## Dr.Bronx

خوب اولین ویدئو که آماده هست و می تونید مشاهده کنید 
ویدئو : Codejock Software - Basic Training هست که از طریق لینک زیر می تونید اون رو مشاهده کنید .



*http://vimeo.com/15263455*

برای دانلود این ویدئو باید در سایت vimeo عضو بشید و از طریق لینک دانلود در صفحه نمایش ویدئو اقدام به دانلود این ویدئو کنید .

موفق و موید باشید ./

----------


## ali190

سلامتشکر میکنم از استاد عزیز جناب Hosna.Soft که واقعاً زحمت کشیدن و به نحو شایسته ای حق مطلب رو ادا فرمودند.
با اجازه جناب Hosna.Soft عزیز
جهت دانلود فایل:
1- ابتدا وارد سایت شوید
2-وارد قسمت log in شوید 
 
3- جهت ورود به سایت میتوانید از emailو پسورد زیر استفاده کنید
email: 
M8R-9bwt5b@bobmail.info
پسورد:
mapsmapsmaps!
4-بعد از ورود به سایت بر روی قسمت مشخص شده در تصویر زیر کلیک نمائید (جهت دانلود فایل) 
با تشکر و سپاس فراوان از Hosna.Soft عزیز
انشاء الله که در تمامی مراحل زندگیت موفق باشی.
یاعلی

----------


## amir200h

سلام دوست من.
من الان دانلودش کردم. واقعا عالی بود. ممنونم. منتظر بعدیشم.
راستی اگه میشه فیلم رو فشرده کنید تا کسایی که دایال آپ دارن راحت تر دانلود کنن.
بازم ممنونم.
یا حق

----------


## Dr.Bronx

سلام دوستان .

بالاخره بعد از زحمات زیاد ویدئو Codejock-Advanced Training هم آماده شد .


در لینک زیر می تونید اون رو مشاهده کنید ، امیدوارم که استفاده کافی رو از اون ببرید .
منتظر نظرات ، پیشنهادات و انتقادات شما هستم .




Codejock Software - Advanced Tutorial





مدت ویدئو : 00:18:48
اندازه تصویر : 640x426
سایز : 34MB
فرمت : MP4

توجه : تا جایی که امکان داشته حجم ویدئو رو کم کردم که خوب طبیعتا از کیفیت اون هم کم  میشه .
اگر احساس می کنید کیفیت خیلی پایین هست اعلام کنید تا با کیفیت بهتری آپلود کنم .


موفق و موید باشید ./

----------


## amir200h

سلام دوست من.
بهتر بود کیفیت بالاش رو با برنامه ی winrar فشرده می کردی و واسه دانلود میزاشتی نه اینکه کیفیت رو بیاری پایین. اگه تونستی این کارو بکن. بازم از زحمتتون ممنونیم.
یا حق

----------


## Dr.Bronx

اینطوری نمیتونستید آنلاین ببینید ویدئو رو .

دوستانی هم که دایال آپ دارند میتونند از یک کافی نت به راحتی دانلود کنند 

فرضا هم که Rar کنم حدود 5 مگابایت از حجم اون کم میشه .
 که زیاد تفاوتی نداره برای کسی که میخواد دانلود کنه .

موفق باشید ./

----------


## skh1300

دوست عزيز بايت زحمتي كه كشيدي ممنون واقعا كار با يه دكمه تشكر كامل نميشه
واقعا ممنون من كه خيلي چيز ياد گرفتم
ميخواستم ببينم سري آموزش هاي بعدي حدودا تا چه زماني آماده ميشه؟

----------


## Dr.Bronx

> دوست عزيز بايت زحمتي كه كشيدي ممنون واقعا كار با يه دكمه تشكر كامل نميشه
> واقعا ممنون من كه خيلي چيز ياد گرفتم
> ميخواستم ببينم سري آموزش هاي بعدي حدودا تا چه زماني آماده ميشه؟


شما لطف دارید دوست عزیز ؛
جهت اینکه کمی از حال و هوای Codejock خارج بشید و هم اینکه برای خودم هم تکراری نشه ویدئوی بعدی Sql Server : introducing هست . در این ویدئو درباره Sql Server و نحوه کار اون بحث میشه .

انشاالله این کمی زودتر تموم میشه .

موفق باشید ./

----------


## ali190

باسلام
ای کاش تو این تاپیک میشد هر چند بار که کاربر دلش میخواست دکمه تشکر رو بزنه تا بدونید که چه کار ارزشمند و زیبایی رو دارید انجام میدید
بدون اغراق بگم هر کدوم از این ویدیو ها یه دنیا می ارزه
شما فکر کنید ما برای یافتن هر کدوم از این مطالب باید چقدر زمان میذاشتیم(کتاب ، سایت ، استفاده از تجربیات دوستان و...) 
تازه اگر خیلی زحمت میکشیدیم مطالب رو جمع آوری میکردیم ، ترتیب و مرتبط نمودن مطالب با هم و تقدم و تاخر مطالب هم خودش کار بسیار سخت و پیچیده ای بود
ولی با دیدن هر کدوم از این ویدئو ها در کمال آرامش یک دنیا مطلب گیر آدم میاد
خدا شما رو حفظ کنه 
واقعاً نمیتونم با جملات ازتون تشکر کنم (*زبان قاسر است* )



> جهت اینکه کمی از حال و هوای Codejock خارج بشید و هم اینکه برای خودم هم تکراری نشه ویدئوی بعدی Sql Server : introducing هست . در این ویدئو درباره Sql Server و نحوه کار اون بحث میشه


اگر امکانش هست در مبحث vb6+sql server بر روی انواع عملیات بر روی داده ها (حذف ، افزودن داده ، بروز رسانی داده ها ، ویرایش داده ها و...) ، روش های جستجوی تو در تو ، انواع فیلترسازی داده ها با شروط چندگانه ، نحوه گزارش گیری از داده های دلخواه و منطبق بر شرط ، متدهای تبدیل برنامه جهت چند کاربره شدن ، یک سری تعاریف اولیه (پروسیجر ، بک آپ گیری از sql server و...) در خود نرم افزار sql server و... هم بحث نمائید.

*از مدیران محترم و زحمت کش تالار VB6 استدعا دارم این تایپیک رو در بین تاپیک های مهم قرار بدند تا گذر زمان این تاپیک ارزشمند رو به صفحات بعد منتقل نکنه تا همه دوستان بتونن براحتی از این مطالب ناب استفاده کنند.
*
ممنون و متشکر 
یاعلی

----------


## Dr.Bronx

سلام ؛
شما دوستان خیلی لطف دارید . باعث افتخار من هست که این ویدئو ها برای شما کاربرد داره .

در مورد SQL باید بگم خدمتتون که در ویدئو اول زیاد بحث رو پیچیده نمی کنم . بیشتر به معرفی و نحوه کار و کلا ساختار SQL توضیح میدم . البته احتمال این هست که ویدئو 1 و 2 رو در یک ویدئو خدمت شما ارائه کنم .




> نحوه گزارش گیری از داده های دلخواه و منطبق بر شرط ، متدهای تبدیل برنامه جهت چند کاربره شدن ، یک سری تعاریف اولیه (پروسیجر ، بک آپ گیری از sql server و...) در خود نرم افزار sql server و... هم بحث نمائید.


تقریبا همین موارد هست . با کمی جزئیات .

مجددا هم از شما متشکرم . 

موفق و موید باشید ./

----------


## MMR_1344

خطای ایمیل



> The email address and password you entered do not match

----------


## ali190

> خطای ایمیل
> 
> نقل قول:
> The email address and password you entered do not match


ورود به سایت جهت دانلود ویدئو

 
جهت دانلود ویدئو از آدرس ایمیل و پسوردهای زیر میتوانید استفاده کنید:

codjock4u@yahoo.com
12345678

vb64u@yahoo.com
12345678

nicemenu@yahoo.com
12345678

pmpmpmpm@yahoo.com
12345678

ali190@yahoo.com
12345678

 
یاعلی

----------


## Dr.Bronx

سلام ؛

این هم پروژه ای که در این 2 ویدئو روی اون کار شده برای کسانی که میخوان کدهاش رو بررسی کنند .

موفق و موید باشید ./

----------


## ali190

سلام
ساخت ویدئوی آموزشی در مورد VB6+Crystal Reports هم میتونه آموزش خوبی باشه
اکثر نمونه های بازار فقط روی بحث آموزش محیط کریستال ریپورت میپردازند و از نحوه برقراری ارتباط بینvb6 و کریستال ریپورت خبری نیست
اگر این ویدئو بتونه نحوه کنترل کریستال ریپورت رو از vb6 مطرح کنه خیلی از مشکلات گزارشگیری در زمینه بانکهای اطلاعاتی مرتفع میشه
با تشکر از جناب Hosna.soft و سایر اساتید
یاعلی

----------


## sabakhalilian

من نتونستم login کنم

----------


## skh1300

آقای Hosna.Soft می خواستم ببینم این آموزش شما چی شد ؟ من که هنوز منتظر آموزش های زیبای شما هستم

----------


## Dr.Bronx

منتظر به روز رسانی سایت بودم که بتونم ویدئو هارو همینجا نمایش بدم .

انشاالله تا چند روز آینده روی سایت قرار میدم .

موفق باشید ./

----------


## farzinf

سلام
آقا ما مشتاقانه منتظريم لطفا زود تر دست به كار شين
ويديو ها خيلي جالب بود 
تشكر

----------


## reza2005nejad

> من نتونستم login کنم


سلام
خدمت دوستان باید عرض کنم که بنده برحتی در این سایت ثبت نام کردم و سپس ایمیلی به میل باکسم آمد پس از کلیک روی آن اکانتم در سایت فعال شد
مانند تمام سایت های دیگه وبه همین راحتی
هرکس میتونه یوزر نیم و پسورد خودش رو بده و اصلن نیازی به استفاده از یوزرنیم و پسوردهای نوشته شده نیست
موفق باشید

----------

